# Consulta sobre pedal ecualizador simil Boss EQ-20



## AndyMetal (Feb 19, 2009)

Necesito una mano, hay un pedal para bajo, el boss eq-20 que tiene 9 programas para 9 ecualizaciones distintas y control de volumen. Obviamente  es digital, lo que necesito es tener unos 6 o 7 circuitos ecualizadores independientes uno del otro y de algun modo, la verdad no se cual, elegir entr uno y otro. Pense por un momento en usar un multiplexor y demultiplexor, pero no quisiera que un circuito digital me afecte la señal de audio de mi bajo. Se me ocurre que una solucion podria ser tener todas las entradas y salidas de los ecualizadores en paralelo y manejarlos con la alimentacoin pero creo que no es una opcion viable. Por favor denme una mano!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola Andy.

¿Qué te parece esto?
Un buffer inversor en la entrada, y de ahí a uno de los contactos laterales de 9 switches inversores (dobles inversores si querés comandar un led). Al central, la entrada de cada EQ y al otro contacto, tierra.
Las salidas de los EQ a un sumador inversor (con ganancia, si querés) y de ahí a la salida del pedal.
Así cuando algún EQ no está procesando señal no mete ruido porque tiene la entrada conectada a tierra, pero pagás el precio del lado del consumo de corriente.
No contemplo una salida directa, pero es la parte más fácil de hacer.

Ventaja: Todo analógico y podés sumar señales ecualizadas.
Desventaja: Tenés el consumo de los 9 EQ constantemente y necesitás 9 switches por lo menos (y una carcasa grande para poder accionarlos con el pie, o muchísima puntería)

Saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 20, 2009)

Me parece interesante, las desventajas me parecen menores, pero no entiendo bien lo que me decis del buffer de entrada y lo de los 9 switches, lo del sumador, tendria que repasar lo que vi en la escuela hace unos años, no entiendo bien porque tiene que ser inversor. Si podes darme un ejemplo, me ayudarias todavia mas, disculpa que moleste.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola Andy

No dibujé los circuitos enteros, sólo los esquemas de cómo se me ocurre acomodar todo, pero las conexiones que se me ocurren básicamente van como las del esquema adjunto.
- El primer operacional (IC3) representa el buffer inversor de entrada. 
- Cada uno de los siguientes (IC1, IC2) representa un ecualizador. Poné los que quieras, yo sólo dibujé dos.
- IC5 representa un buffer simplemente, para la salida directa. Si no la querés, salteá esa parte.
- IC4 hace de sumador a la salida.

Los LEDs están conectados para que se enciendan al estar circulando señal por el EQ correspondiente, y si no los vas a necesitar o querer, podés usar switches inversores simples.

La razón de usar un buffer inversor a la entrada es poder usar un sumador inversor (usando tierra virtual, está a la mitad del tutorial más o menos) a la salida sin que se altere la fase final de la onda. La otra es que en caso de querer modificar la ganancia, los inversores pueden llevarse a valores negativos (atenuadores) en si llegara a ser necesario.
Si el buffer de entrada no fuera inversor, entonces deberían serlo todos los EQ.

Saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 21, 2009)

Mil gracias de nuevo, y preguntas de nuevo tambien. SW 1, 2 supongo que son switches dpdt o cualkier otro switch de accionamiento mecanico. Lo del sumador lo comprendi (gracias por el link) pero no tengo idea de que es el buffer, ¿es un circuito o un CI que simplemente uso para invertir la señal y que la salida no quede desfasada respecto de la de entrada? Despues, lo que me decis de modificar la ganancia, ¿esto se haria con un potenciometro a la entrada del buffer?, de esta manera estaria atenuando la ganancia de todos.  Si es un CI dame una pista de que tipo de buffer inversor deberia utilizar, disculpa mi ignorancia en el tema, pero recien estoy empezando a armar mis propios circuitos y hay mil cosas que no se. 



Gracias!


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 21, 2009)

Una cosa que olvide, el buffer de salida es para puentear los EQ?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2009)

AndyMetal dijo:
			
		

> ... SW 1, 2 supongo que son switches dpdt o cualkier otro switch de accionamiento mecanico.


Exactamente



			
				AndyMetal dijo:
			
		

> ...no tengo idea de que es el buffer, ¿es un circuito o un CI que simplemente uso para invertir la señal y que la salida no quede desfasada respecto de la de entrada?


Un buffer es un amplificador con ganancia 1. También se llama "Seguidor de Tensión", está al final del tutorial que leíste. Leé las dos páginas del tutorial, ahí está explicado cómo conectar un AO como inversor y no inversor, y cómo calcular la ganancia.

Como la ganancia del buffer es 1, se entiende que no se usa para amplificar, sino para aislar el consumo de una etapa de la salida de la anterior. En tu caso tenés la señal que viene de la guitarra (¿o bajo?, igual no importa) y entra a los EQ. Estamos de acuerdo en que la corriente que puede entregar el instrumento es limitada y bastante baja, entonces si los EQ necesitaran distintas corrientes en sus entradas, tendrías distintos volúmenes al encender más de uno o en los que solitos superaran lo que entrega la guitarra. Se quitan señal unos a otros.
Al poner un buffer lo único que se alimenta de la guitarra es ESE circuito, y todos los demás "comen" del buffer, que entrega suficiente señal como para alimentar todos los circuitos.
A la salida hay otro buffer, pero cumple una función extra como sumador inversor. Al modificar la ganancia de este último buffer/sumador podés darle más volumen a la salida o atenuarla hasta niveles inaudibles.



			
				AndyMetal dijo:
			
		

> Despues, lo que me decis de modificar la ganancia, ¿esto se haria con un potenciometro a la entrada del buffer?, de esta manera estaria atenuando la ganancia de todos.


El pote no va a la entrada del operacional: va en la realimentación. Con eso controlás la ganancia final de todo el sistema. 

Lo de puentear todos los EQ lo hacés desconectándolos todos y conectando el switch que habilita el buffer de más abajo en el esquema. Ojo, que no es inversor y entonces tiene ganancia 2 (6dB).
Si querés mantenerte en ganancia 1, podés reemplazarlo por 2 buffers inversores (uno después del otro) o poner un divisor de voltaje a la salida.

Saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 21, 2009)

Una sola duda mas que no se como se me paso, los 9 sw son independientes uno del otro, por lo tanto tengo que desactivar uno al mismo tiempo que activo el que quiera usar. ¿Sabes de algun metodo que me sirva para que al activar un EQ automaticamente se desactive el que estaba usando hasta ese  momento? Esto es con lo que mas me queme la cabeza y nunca pude lograrlo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

Para eso lo que se me ocurre es usar relés en vez de los DPDT, y pulsadores o algo por el estilo para controlar con compuertas las alimentaciones.
Cómo exactamente, no se me ocurre fácil. Quizá se me cruce una idea en algún momento. Si pasa, lo posteo.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahí podes usar multiplexores/dem, o algún contador y así usas un solo pulsador en vez de 9, junto con relés o con algunos CD4066 (en otro post comenté mis resultados con este integrado, que no fueron muy satisfactorios...), o con optoacopladores. El problema de digitalizar el audio ya no existe, porque acá manejas solamente tensión para alimentar las bobinas de los relés, o los controladores de los interruptores del integrado, o los leds internos de los optos..

Revisa la hoja de datos del integrado. Te va a salir más barato que usar relés, pero para que te funcione perfectamente bien se te arma quilombo (mira bien los "absolute maximum ratings" del integrado). Sino intentá con optoacopladores como traté yo, es otra buena alternativa.. Y si encontras una forma simple de que funcione avisame!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

Había pensado algo como eso Marvel, pero, por ejemplo, si querés pasar del EQ1 al 5 y de ahí al 0 (directo), tenés que estar pisando como loco para lograr los cambios rápido, o dejar de tocar en el interín.
¿Se te ocurre cómo solucionar eso?

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Primero que todo, aparte del interruptor para el ciclear entre los distintos eq's, debe tener uno independiente de bypass (como la mayoría de los pedales de efectos).

Yo tengo una pedalera de efectos de guitarra (digital), y para evitarse tanto problema esta organizada de esta forma:

BANK (son 15, del "0" al "F") -->  Program (1, 2 o 3) --> Channel ("A" o "B").

Guiandonos por esto, lo que podría hacerse es (por ejemplo) usar algo asi:

   | Interruptor A |                            | Interruptor B |                              | Interruptor C |                              | Bypass |
Los A, B y C ciclean entre los eq's 1,2,3 ; 4,5,6 ; 7,8,9 ; respectivamente.

_De mas esta decir que los interruptores A, B, C y Bypass desactivan a los demas al presionarse, sino funcionaría todo muy raro! jaja _

De esta forma podes acceder relativamente sin tanto problema a los distintos eqs.. A partir de esto (se me acaba de ocurrir) sería interesante poder programar la ubicacion de cada eq.. en realidad para este proyecto no hace mucha diferencia (seria medio al dope), pero si en vez de 9 eq's tuvieramos 9 efectos distintos, ahí si sería interesante! Me estoy inspirando pensando en el uso tan importante y amplio que podría darsele a un sistema así! Jaja pero no voy a escribir tanto sobre las cosas que se me ocurren, aunque si quieren les cuento..

La lógica no es nada muuy del otro mundo.. En una página del famoso R.G. Keen hay un tema sobre algo relacionado a esto, lo leí hace un tiempo y me pareció interesante, pero no me servía para lo que quería hacer yo.


Espero que sirva! Y si se les ocurre algo mejor avisen!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

Tuve un eructo mental y se me ocurrió esto con pulsadores, una compuerta OR y relés para controlar los EQ y tiene un reset. Anda, pese a la poca fe que tenía yo en mi invento. 
Los relés son los mismos que en el circuito anterior, sólo que en vez de ser DDPDT, ahora serán 3PDT. Sólo hay un contacto de los relés, los otros dos serán los del diagrama anterior de conexiones.
Los pulsadores son NA y sólo dibujé dos canales, pero con una OR de 10 entradas (¿hay algo así?) o varias de menos entradas, se hace el circuito. Basta con repetir el esquema de cada canal.
A ver qué les parece... Escucho opiniones

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Muy interesante tu idea! No se me había ocurrido algo asi!

El funcionamiento original del Boss EQ-20 es como una pedalera básica y comun. Dos pedales, uno para subir y otro para bajar de los programas...

Para mi, la forma mas conveniente es la de usar 2 o 3 pulsadores que cicleen entre algunas configuraciones cada uno. Si se usan 4 eq's, podrían usarse dos pulsadores: con el primero elegimos eq1 o eq2 (cada vez que lo pisamos), y con el segundo elegimos eq3 o eq4 (idem). Así incluso se evita el uso de lógicas aparte del sistema de reset de relays. Con usar relays DPDT nos alcanza, incluso para leds y todo (tengo ya un esquema completo para este funcionamiento, asi que lo subo para que lo vean, que voy a usar para implementar footswitches en un pre para guitarra que tiene 2 canales y un boost independiente).

La idea de cómo desactivar los demas relés es muy interesante..  Aca posteo otra alternativa que se me ocurrió a mi.. Evidentemente es menos práctica, pero tal vez sirve....


Saludos!


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Recien me di cuenta de que tal vez podrían no utilizarse las compuertas OR, y usar las salidas negadas de Q para desactivar los otros reles...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

Dos cosas:
1) Lindo circuito Marvel. Un poco más complicado pero se ve bonito. No me detuve mucho rato a mirarlo, ahora me fijo. Si es cierto lo de sacar las OR, mejor. Menos componentes.
2) Me olvidé de los diodos!  

Los TR y la compuerta reaccionan más rápido que los contactos del relé. Un diodo en la alimentación de cada relé evitará el problema.
En un ratito edito esto y pongo el circuito con los diodos

***
Acá estoy editándolo y subo el esquema. Como se ve, hay un par de diodos que evitan que la corriente que activa el relé correspondiente, alimente también al otro relé. La respuesta de la parte electrónica es más rápida que lo que le lleva al relé romper el contacto, con lo que quedarían alimentados los dos al mismo tiempo por un TR, y después de eso, los dos se quedan enganchados, alimentados por Q3.
Con los diodos eso no puede pasar.

Si alguien lo ve un poco distinto al otro, tiene razón: No lo guardé y lo tuve que dibujar de nuevo ops: 
***

De todas formas, será que soy demasiado analógico yo... Me gusta que haya botones para todo. Bien primitivo.     
Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Con razón no me funcionaba la simulacion de tu circuito! Se quedaban los dos reles activados! Jeje 

Bueno, me parece que le aportamos varias ideas a nuestro amigo que creo este post!

Cualquier cosa estoy abierto a otras alternativas/ideas y predispuesto a ayudar!


Saludos y exitos!


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitivamente me ayudaron mucho   Gracias!
Marvel: Habie pensado en lo de usar multiplex/dem, iba a ver la hoja de datos de alguno para ver si era posible manejar la corriente necesaria para activar el rele (se que es pequeña pero para estar seguro), tu circuito me convencio y lo entiendo, tendria que leer algo sobre esos integrado porque nov eo nada desde el colegio en el 2006, hace tiempo ya. Definitivamente quitaria las OR, una cosa, esos integrados los 4013b, ¿tendria que poner uno por eq? por otro lado no entendi lo del comentario nº10, ¿que me decias que es mas barato que usar reles?. 

San_Cacho: No entiendo como funciona tu circuito, me detuve a verlo pero no comprendo como desactivas un rele al tiempo que activas el otro.


Se me ocurrio otra cosa, la corriente que utilizan los eq s baja, no se exactamente cuanto consumira (pienso armar el de 10 bandas que subio rupolev) pero pienso que puede ser alimentado desde los transistores, es decir, donde estan los reles pongo la alimentacion del EQ. Saben mas que yo definitivamente, asi que confirmeenme si se puede, creo que si y que lo unico que tendria que ver seria que transistores uso como para pdoer suminstrarle al EQ la corriente necesaria.


Gracias de nuevo muchachos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola Andy.

La batería de donde se alimentan los relés y el circuito controlador es de 5V en realidad, como habrás supuesto. Usé la que había a mano en el LWire.

Esto funciona así:
Inicialmente, ambos relés abiertos (pueden ser 1000 si querés, es modular así que basta con repetir el circuito).
Se pulsa un interruptor, digamos que SW1, y su transistor asociado Q1 se convierte en un diodo. Aparece voltaje en la bobina del relé RL1 que cierra sus tres contactos (dos de audio que no están dibujados y este último dibujado).
Al cerrarse, aparece el mismo voltaje en el diodo D1, que no conduce porque está polarizado al revés.

Relé cerrado, lista la mitad del asunto.

El reset lo hace Q3, que tiene +V (5V) en su emisor y 0V en su base cuando ambos pulsadores están abiertos y obviamente conduce. Al momento de cerrarse cualquiera de ellos, la compuerta OR tiene una señal de 5V en una entrada y con eso entrega 5V en la salida. Ahora Q3 tiene 5V en base y emisor, haciendo Vbe=0V => se abre y el único relé que queda alimentado es el que se haya activado con el pulsador, siguiendo el mecanismo anterior.

Al soltar el pulsador, su transistor asociado deja de conducir y la compuerta deja de mostrar un 1 lógico (ahora hay 0V). Q3 empieza a conducir y alimenta al relé que esté cerrado en ese momento. Como los tiempos de reacción de los dos dispositivos electrónicos es menor al de los contactos del relé, todo va como debe.

Realmente me sorprendí cuando se me ocurrió el circuito ese, y más cuando ví que andaba (bueno, en el simulador, no lo hice en el protoboard)...
Con una NOR y cambiando Q3 por un NPN (y dándolo vuelta, claro) también funcionaría.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola Andy! Voy a tratar de responder tus preguntas y hacerte un par de comentarios de opinion personal...



> Marvel: Habie pensado en lo de usar multiplex/dem, iba a ver la hoja de datos de alguno para ver si era posible manejar la corriente necesaria para activar el rele (se que es pequeña pero para estar seguro)



Me parece bien que lo revises, pero no es lo que yo haría.. Te recomiendo mejor transistorizar la salida para no exigir demasiado al integrado, y asi evitar quemarlo. Eso lo podes hacer con cualquier transistor de los corrientes (por ejemplo, BC548), obviamente, para manejar pequeños reles comunes... Si queres manejar algo que consuma mayor corriente deberías usar otro transistor, pero esto no viene al caso..
Justamente para eso estan los transistores NPN en mi circuito.



> tendria que leer algo sobre esos integrado porque nov eo nada desde el colegio en el 2006, hace tiempo ya. Definitivamente quitaria las OR, una cosa, esos integrados los 4013b, ¿tendria que poner uno por eq?



Esos integrados son solamente los que encontré en el livewire.. Son flip-flops "D", pero los estoy utilizando como flip-flops "R-S". Podes conseguirte cualquier R-S en tu casa de electronica amiga..
No creo que haya problema con usar la salida Q negada en vez de las OR, pero habría que hacer la prueba (lo que pasa es que ahora no tengo tiempo).
Acerca de la cantidad de integrados, si, se utiliza un flip-flop por cada eq (o si se le va a dar otro uso, por cada canal) que desees poder manejar. El esquema que te presenté era un ejemplo para 3 canales.
El funcionamiento es simple: 
Un flip-flop R-S tiene dos controles, Reset y Set, y dos salidas, Q y Q negada (llamemosla Qn). Cuando se alimenta el control R, el integrado pone Y MANTIENE la salida Q en 0 lógico, y obviamente, pone a Qn en estado lógico 1. El control S hace exactamente lo opuesto. Ahora, que pasa si se alimentan los dos a la vez? Bueno, ese es el problema del R-S, por eso se invento el J-K, pero en nuestro caso no haría falta, y así nos evitamos tener que usar una señal de clock.
Volviendo al funcionamiento, cada salida Q de los flip-flops "comanda" su transistor de salida para cerrar el circuito de la bobina del relé.




> por otro lado no entendi lo del comentario nº10





> Ahí podes usar multiplexores/dem, o algún contador y así usas un solo pulsador en vez de 9, junto con relés o con algunos CD4066 (en otro post comenté mis resultados con este integrado, que no fueron muy satisfactorios...), o con optoacopladores. El problema de digitalizar el audio ya no existe, porque acá manejas solamente tensión para alimentar las bobinas de los relés, o los controladores de los interruptores del integrado, o los leds internos de los optos..
> 
> Revisa la hoja de datos del integrado. Te va a salir más barato que usar relés, pero para que te funcione perfectamente bien se te arma quilombo (mira bien los "absolute maximum ratings" del integrado). Sino intentá con optoacopladores como traté yo, es otra buena alternativa.. Y si encontras una forma simple de que funcione avisame!



Tendrías que decirnos qué método para seleccionar los distintos eq's queres usar. Nosotros planteamos 3 basicamente:
- 1 botón para cada eq. Así podes acceder muy rapidamente a cualquiera, pero tenes que usar mas botones y se hace mas espacioso.
- "Hibrido": usar 2 o 3 botones, donde cada uno ciclea entre una pequeña cantidad de eq's. Por ejemplo, si tenes 6 eq's, podes hacer 2 botones que seleccionen 3 eqs cada uno, es decir el boton 1 recorre entre los 3 primeros eq's, y el segundo entre los 3 ultimos. De esta forma ahorras espacio en botones, pero hay que hacerle un pequeño circuito de control.
- Un boton unico que recorre entre todos los eq's. No es lo ideal, justamente por lo que decia Cacho, si queres acceder del 1 al 6, y despues al 2, tenes que apretar muy apuradamente. Lo que se suele hacer en este caso por parte de los usuarios (en la mayoria de las pedaleras), es acomodar los "presets" de manera tal que los que esten relacionados queden al alcance. No requiere mucha complejidad mas que el anterior, pero tiene el inconveniente del uso. Sino tambien podes usar dos botones, uno que suba y otro que baje.

Si vas a usar el primer metodo, ya alcanza con que uses lo que posteamos Cacho o yo. Supongo que su circuito es mas eficiente, ya que utiliza menos componentes. (si vas a usar mi método, no olvides poner los diodos en antiparalelo con la bobina, como se hace con todos los relés.)

Sino avisame y te ayudo con lo otro, yo creo que con un contador y un mult/demult alcanza.

Acerca de los metodos alternativos a los reles (que no son taan baratos), lo que decía es que hay integrados (que estan nombrados en un post mio que se llama "Implementacion de Footswitch", que me parece que ya te puse el link), que son muy baratos y practicos. Si podes hacer que la cosa funcione bien, te convendria mas usar esos integrados antes que los reles en mi opinion. Lee ese post mio y fijate que ahi hice varios comentarios..




> Se me ocurrio otra cosa, la corriente que utilizan los eq s baja, no se exactamente cuanto consumira (pienso armar el de 10 bandas que subio rupolev) pero pienso que puede ser alimentado desde los transistores, es decir, donde estan los reles pongo la alimentacion del EQ. Saben mas que yo definitivamente, asi que confirmeenme si se puede, creo que si y que lo unico que tendria que ver seria que transistores uso como para pdoer suminstrarle al EQ la corriente necesaria.



Yo no quitaría la alimentación de los eq's.. Segun la datasheet del TL072, el consumo de corriente de alimentacion ronda los 1,3mA.. poco, no? Eso sumado a otras cosas, no creo que sea tanto..
Pero sí, podrías tranquilamente quitar alimentacion a los eq's junto con los relés.. Pero seguramente no funcionaría muy bien.. Con un BC548 debería alcanzarte, sino revisa en la datasheet la maxima corriente de colector-emisor..


Bueno, eso es todo por ahora.. Tendrias que decir que metodo queres usar así podes empezar con tu proyecto..

Cualquier cosa escribi, yo cuando pueda te ayudo..


Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2009)

AndyMetal dijo:
			
		

> ...pienso que puede ser alimentado desde los transistores, es decir, donde estan los reles pongo la alimentacion del EQ.



¿Y la rama negativa de la alimentación del EQ? Necesitás cortar dos alimentaciones por cada EQ, con lo que el número de componentes va a crecer y se va a complicar el circuito. EL 072 apenas si consume, y si estás preocupado por esa parte, andá al TL062, que tiene un consumo que da risa en reposo.

Por otro lado, es más que muy probable que haya un ¡POP! o un ¡THUMP! al darle alimentación al EQ, y otro al apagarlo. No estaría muy bueno eso en la mitad de un solo  

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 24, 2009)

Claro, pero si usas una bateria de 9v no vas a tener alimentacion negativa 

Y justamente a esa reaccion que vos decis es a lo que yo me referia, jeje 

Lo que si tendrias que aclararle, es que el TL062 es un poco inferior en calidad con respecto al 072 para audio... no se si hará muucha diferencia, pero vale la aclaracion..

Grande Cacho!

P.D (offffftopic): Che cacho, me das una manito con lo que te pedi? jeje


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2009)

marvel dijo:
			
		

> Claro, pero si usas una bateria de 9v no vas a tener alimentacion negativa


Ni va a funcionar, Tupolev diseña con fuente partida  
Como ya va a tener que armar una fuente para que accione los relés (se comerían una batería en una nada), ¿qué cuesta tener todo prendido, no?



			
				marvel dijo:
			
		

> Lo que si tendrias que aclararle, es que el TL062 es un poco inferior en calidad con respecto al 072 para audio... no se si hará muucha diferencia, pero vale la aclaracion..


Muy cierto, la diferencia más grande es el nivel de ruido (algo de 15nV/√Hz contra cerca de 40nV/√Hz), pero son valores que en un circuito de estas características no son demasiado preocupantes, pero como ya va a tener que armar una fuente para que accione los relés (se comerían una batería en una nada), ¿qué cuesta tener todo prendido, no?  



			
				marvel dijo:
			
		

> ...me das una manito con lo que te pedi?


9:46 me pediste una mano
9:56 fue este mensaje.
10:12 la respuesta al otro tema... Dame un ratito para pensar y escribir...
¿Querés ansiolíticos? Te paso unos lindísimos que tengo    

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 24, 2009)

Eh pero yo pensaba que los santos y los dioses podian estar en todos los lugares al mismo tiempo!

No que eras un santo? jajaj es chiste 

Pero lo reconozco, soy un poco "exigente" jajaja 


Una cosita, si en vez de usar relés usa optoacopladores o interruptores en integrados como el 4066, tal vezz podría usarlo con batería, pero no se si le duraría mucho :S  Es una idea que tiro nomas jeje


----------



## marvel (Feb 25, 2009)

Lo que estaría buenísimo es poder imitar el verdadero funcionamiento de este (y otros) pedales, o sea, poder grabar el valor de los distintos controles, y asi tener grabados los distintos programas..

El tema es que no haya que digitalizar la señal, para que no pierda la dulzura de ser analógica    (el eq-20 utiliza la llamada por boss tecnología "cosm".. es digital.. )

La única forma que se me ocurre, es mediante un integrado (no me acuerdo cual era, pero lo vi en un tema en el foro) que funciona como un potenciómetro "digital", el cual ademas tiene una eeprom que le permite guardar como no se cuantos (muchos) valores.. El problema es que habría que usar uno por cada potenciómetro, y ese integrado cuesta como $20.. 

No conocen alguna alternativa mas barata? Con poder almacenar 3, 4 o 5 programas yo creo que esta bastante bien..


Saludos!


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 28, 2009)

No me habia fijado en el detalle de la alimentacion, por otro lado donde aparece el TL072¿ Tupolev no uso ese circuito, definitivamente esto me va a salir un poco caro, que programa usa ustedes para simular los circuitos¿¿ me vendria bien, por ahora, creo lo que definitivamente vo a armar va a ser el primer circuito que me paso San_Cacho, comandando los reles con el primer circuito que me propuso Marvel. No se si sea la alternativa mas economica, pero luego de hacer otros gastos que tienen prioridad ahora me vo a tirar con todo a este proecto.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola Andy
La familia TL06X/07X/08X es la elección típica en los ecualizadores por ser fáciles de conseguir y tener una calidad de sonido muy buena (el más comúnmente usado es el 072, le sigue el 082 y el 062 último). Casi seguro que tu circuito tiene alguno de esos tres, que son intercambiables.

Con respecto a los circuitos que viste posteados acá, están hechos con el LiveWire. Es simple de usar para dibujar circuitos, pasarlos a PCB y tiene un simulador básico.
En lo personal, uso el Eagle para hacer los PCB (no tiene simulador) y el paquete Multisim es de lo mejor que conozco para simulaciones. El LW es lindo para dibujar cosas simples y rápido.

Saludos


----------



## triskel100 (May 15, 2009)

seria prudente que pusieseis un diodo, tipo1n4148, en paralelo con las bobinas de los reles polarizado inversamente


----------



## AndyMetal (May 15, 2009)

Anoche arme el circuito que propuso Cacho en el #13, lo hice en la protoboard y no me funciono, puse un led en paralelo con la bobina de uno de los reles para verificar que se activara. Alimente el circuito con 6V para compensare las caidas de tension, estoy practicamente seguro de no haberle pifiado a las patas del rele, asumi que los terminales de la bobina eran los que estaban marcados en rojo. Hubo un detalle que no tuve en cuentas y es mas que importante, la tension de entrada las compuertas era de 0.5V, directamente le envia la tension de alimentacion y se imaginaran que el integrado empezo a levantar temperatura, mas alla de eso el rele tendria que haberse activado igual, y no tendria que haber funcionado el reseta que le hacia con el otro pulsador. Les pido una mano
 de nuevo gente.


----------



## Cacho (May 15, 2009)

Hola Andy de nuevo, tanto tiempo...

El consejo de Triskel sobre el diodo es bueno. Te recomiendo seguirlo.

Lo que comentás sobre el integrado... Los niveles de las entradas lógicas son de 5V, así que no entiendo cómo es que juegan esos 0,5V. Si tenés el datasheet de la compuerta que usaste (o el modelo), por favor postealo.

Si alimentaste con 6V la compuerta, lo más probable es que el calor venga de ahí. Suelen soportar hasta 5V y un poquito.

Y si armaste el circuito del post#13, leé el #16 donde aparecen unos diodos más que necesarios.
Pregunta: ¿Qué componentes usaste? Transistores principalmente... ¿Cuáles?

Saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (May 16, 2009)

Le pifgie al numero de post, arme el del nº16, diodos use 1n4007, puse dos resitencias de pull-down de 2.2k, use el 4071B, use dos reles de 5V de tension de bobina, Q3 es un BC 558 y los otros dos BC 548. Ahi les dejo el datasheet del integrado, por ultimo viendo el rele por la parte de atras, yo use los dos terminales de arriba como os de la boboina pero hoy me dijeron que los terminales de bobina son los laterales del lado derecho, viendolo de atras. Creo que tendria que poner una resistencia de 5Mohm en la entrada de la compuerta para limitarle la tensiona y la corriente, ustedes saben mas, fijense si pueden

UN saludo


----------



## Cacho (May 16, 2009)

En las entradas de cada compuerta podés applicar voltajes desde -0,5V hasta Vdd+0,5V, donde Vdd es la tensión de alimentación.
Por el lado del voltaje no tenés problemas y soporta hasta 15V de alimentación.

¿Corriente? No hay dramas, porque sólo va a circular la que permita el integrado (por las entradas)

A la salida de las compuertas vas a tener 0,05V como máximo cuando las dos entradas sean "0", y _Vdd_ cuando el voltaje de entrada sea "1" (eso se logra con 3,5V o más). Seguimos bien.
La corriente que soporta la compuerta es de 0,88 y -0,88 mA en bajo y alto nivel de salida con alimentación de 5V. Eso debería ser suficiente para que el transistor entregara 140mA con una ganancia de 160. Si mecesitás más corriente, poné dos transistores en Darlington (dos con hfe=100 cada uno en esta configuración te dan un máximo de 8,8A de corriente con los 0,88mA del integrado), o usá uno con más ganancia (350mA con Hfe=400).

El problema no creo quevenga por ahí.

Para empezar, poné el PNP y la compuerta, y un LED a la salida del transistor. Con cablecitos nomás probá la compuerta y hacé encender el LED. Una vez que eso funcione, sacá el LED, poné el relé y probalo.
Cuando ande el relé, agregá uno de los NPN y hacé funcionar el circuito así.
Cuando ande, agregá el otro y así sucesivamente.

Espero que algo de esto te dé resultado y no te olvides de los diodos que te recomienda Triskel un par de posts más arriba (van entre los terminales de la bobina del relé y en sentido inverso al de circulación de la corriente).

Saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (May 17, 2009)

Osea que la entrada de la compuerta soporta la misma tension de alimentacion? Ahora lo pruebo asi, anoche lo rearme en la protoboard, pero con el siguiente inconveniente; arme el circuito tal cual esta en el post #16, se activaban los reles, a uno le puse un led para chequear, ahora, ninguno se realimentaba a traves del contacto NA. Cuando la tension era de 6V y el integrado no estaba alimentado, el rele que no tenia el led mantenia los contactos cerrados, es decir, se realimentaba, el otro no y cuando conectaba la alimentacion del integrado esto no pasaba. Al segundo rele le tuve que hacer circular la corriente por los contactos directamente de la fuente para que se realimente, no se porque cuando conectaba el integrado el primer rele no mantenia la realimentacion, ahora pruebo como me decis vos Cacho y le agrego al rele el diodo que sugirio Triskel.  Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2009)

AndyMetal dijo:
			
		

> Osea que la entrada de la compuerta soporta la misma tension de alimentacion?


Sí... Soporta *hasta* la misma tensión que la alimentación. Ya con 3,5V interpreta un "1" a la entrada.

Todo lo demás que vas mencionando suena a que hay alguna conexión medio rara. Fijate cómo están puestos y andá haciendo funcionar de a una cosa a la vez, agregando parte por parte hasta llegar al circuito entero.
Así va a ser más fácil detectar dónde está el problema.

Saludos


----------

